# Compresor no arranca y está nuevo



## javier8

Al parecer es por mala tensión en el suministro de energia , que capacitores debo utilizar para mejorar el arranque, la descripción es 1/6 hp con tensión de 120vol 60hz ...


----------



## solaris8

cual es el compresor, marca modelo, cuanto mide la linea 110, 117, 120, mas menos...
lo del capacitor puede que no ocupe si es nuevo, y de fabrica no lo utilizaron, pone alguna foto  del motor


----------



## DOSMETROS

Si está nuevo , mejor recurrir a la garantía !


----------



## el-rey-julien

al mio le pasa lo mismo y la garantía me recomendó un elevador de tensión que cuesta mas que el compresor 
al final quedo así,si el tanque esta vació arranca pero luego de varios intentos,o de estar unos 10 segundos marchando a paso tortuga.luego lo tengo que apagar porque no arranca si el tanque tiene aire
la marca es Lusqtoff  50lts 2.5hp 
así que voy a estar atento a ver si hay otra solución
porque desde que lo compre lo use nada


----------



## Juan Tamarit

Igual que pruebe primero con la garantía antes de meterle mano. Después no hay vuelta atrás con eso.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin

Hola, cuando dices que el compresor no arranca, te refieres a que no da indicios de marcha? O intenta arrancar?
Analiza, que condiciones evitan ese evento, uno de ellos, es que el presostato, esté mal ajustado, indicando presión max. siendo que no es así.


----------



## DOSMETROS

el-rey-julien dijo:


> al final quedo así,si el tanque esta vació arranca pero luego de varios intentos,o de estar unos 10 segundos marchando a paso tortuga.


 
Cambiar y hasta agrandar un poco el capacitor de arranque.



> luego lo tengo que apagar porque no arranca si el tanque tiene aire


 
Podría estar fallando la válvula de retención entre el compresor y el tanque


----------



## solaris8

lo malo de estos compresores es el motor en si, son libres de aceite, no duran encendidos mucho tiempo
en el taller tengo uno (que me regalaron, porque se desbielo), las partes estan echas en aluminio de baja calidad, le voy a poner un compresor de heladera para aprovechar el tanque

motor-compresor libre de aceite








julien, como dijo dosmetros revisa la valvula de retencion, si ya no tiene garantia, revisa la polea, el motor que gire facil que no este desentrado.... 

http://www.mastertoolrepair.com/air-compressor-pump-parts-h1504st-a700062-p-31061.html


----------



## el-rey-julien

todo esta bueno ,el motor gira facil,pero le cuesta arrancar ,parece ser el mismo que publicaste
no intente cambiarle el capacitor,
 solo le saque la tapa y no vi poleas , si se ve el capasitos,
fuera de ese detalle que no quiere arrancar cuando el tanque le queda aire ,se activa la llave pero el motor hace hummmmmmmm y no gira
cuando pueda le pruebo con otro capacitor





DOSMETROS dijo:


> Cambiar y hasta agrandar un poco el capacitor de arranque.
> 
> 
> 
> Podría estar fallando la válvula de retención entre el compresor y el tanque



cuando enciende se carga ,llega a justo la parte roja la aguja del manometro y se apaga(eso esta bien)
voy ocupando el aire y cuando la aguja llega a la parte amarrila hace track y se activa la llave ,pero el motor no da bueltas ,hace hummmmmmmm ,
para que vuelva a arrancar tengo que vaciar todo ,si todo el aire y recien alli lo enchufo y arranca a duras penas,
una ves que arranco se llena bastante rapido el tanque



en una palabra yo se que si cambio el capasitor va a funcionar,pero lo que no se si es que luego se queme el motor


----------



## Juan Tamarit

¿Por qué se quemaría?  si no le vas a estar metiendo más voltaje ni nada raro... Necesita tener fuerza como para poder superar la presión de la válvula del tanque...


----------



## el-rey-julien

y se quema ,en los ventiladores de techo si le pones muy grande se termina quemando


----------



## pppppo

No he visto la imagen de dicho compresor, la idea si es que es similar al mio es que hay una valvula de descompresion del circuito de aire en el arranque, aparte hay cerciorarse que no esta bloqueada la valvula de retencion del tanque como aclaro Dosmetros anteriormente. La valvula esta en el presostato de arranque en mi caso conectada con una tuberia plastica.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Eso eso Pepón  , la valvulita de descompresión , cuando se detiene debe hacer un "Psttt"


----------



## el-rey-julien

tiene una valvula con una argolla ,esa si la tiras se sale el aire,
¿esa es la de descompresión?



DOSMETROS dijo:


> Eso eso Pepón  , la valvulita de descompresión , cuando se detiene debe hacer un "Psttt"



si eso se escucha al detener el motor psstt

entonces son dos válvulas ,una que apaga y enciende el motor y la otra que vacia el tanque,
¿esa que vacia no es una valvula de seguridad ?


----------



## DOSMETROS

La de la argollita parece ser la válvula de seguridad.

La de retención es "grande" y va entre el compresor a pistón y el tanque , para que el aire no se regrese , no es visible a simple vista.

En el presosteto está la valvulita de alivio que vacía el caño de salida del compresor , es pequeña y la acciona una palanquita del presostato , cuando el presostato da la órden de volver a arrancar , la palanquita cierra esa valvulita.

Ahí se ve , es la de bronce

_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-590264275-presostato-de-aire-para-compresor-_JM_


----------



## el-rey-julien

si esa pieza tiene ,pero eso funciona bien ,si solo tiene la función de conectar y desconectar el motor 
volvamos al capacitor ,no se duanto lleva ,pero cuando lo mire,que le aumento un 30% ,sera seguro?


----------



## DOSMETROS

el-rey-julien dijo:


> si esa pieza tiene ,pero eso funciona bien ,si solo tiene la función de conectar y desconectar el motor


 
No solo eso , sino "pinchar" el caño para que el compresor no arranque bajo presión 



> volvamos al capacitor ,no se duanto lleva ,pero cuando lo mire,que le aumento un 30% ,sera seguro?


 

Si , tranquilo , aunque sea proba al menos uno igual , no sea cosa que se haya pinchado


----------



## el-rey-julien

al momento del arranque no se escucha psstt solo un trackk y como lo tengo desenchufado no hace nada

mañana compro un capa y lo pruebo,le saco unas fotos de paso


----------



## Fogonazo

Tengo un amigo   que no tuvo mejor idea que jugar con el presostato de uno de estos compresores y como era de esperarse lo rompió.  :cabezon:  :cabezon:

Ahora está empleando el compresor sin presostato, encendiendo y apagando manualmente  con una importante tendencia suicida.  :cabezon:

Pregunta: ¿ Se consiguen los presostatos de los compresores Chinos ?


----------



## el-rey-julien

yo no toque nada ,apenas si le saque la tapa negra que cubre el motor


----------



## solaris8

> Pregunta: ¿ Se consiguen los presostatos de los compresores Chinos ?



si se consigue, en ultimo link tenes los repuestos de varias marcas

_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLM-526779930-automatico-para-compresor-aire-presostato-4-vias-haitun-pc-7-_JM_

http://listado.mercadolibre.com.ar/presostato-compresor#D[Aresostato-compresor]

http://www.mastertoolrepair.com/index.php?osCsid=8t087svog3aflv6d9fo380u7u2




> yo no toque nada ,apenas si le saque la tapa negra que cubre el motor


----------



## el-rey-julien

no toque nada,vi unos tornillos con un sello rojo
en el preostato y no los mobi para nada,por la garantia


----------



## DOSMETROS

Fogonazo dijo:


> Ahora está empleando el compresor sin presostato, encendiendo y apagando manualmente  con una importante tendencia suicida.  :cabezon:


 
Tiene válvula de seguridad  . . .  así que . . .


----------



## cuervobrujo

A veces algunos compresores tienen un botón de reset en la caja del motor Donde va el capacitor., esta medio escondido. 
El compresor que tenemos en el taller  lo tiene, y de ves en cuando al enchufarlo se traba haciendo el ruido ese de hummmmmmm, como quedara pegado el motor, con ese botón se arregla. o sino como el mio con correa de goma,que al girarle la polea se descomprime, y al enchufarlo otra vez funciona como si nada.
Los que vienen con el Cabezal unido al motor, no se puede y raras veces hace lo mismo, mi hermano lo que hace es conectarlo y desconectarlo varias veces hasta que enciende, jajja y no lo quiere revisar, porque si no va a terminar desarmado para siempre....La valvula anti-retorno se traba también en algunos


----------



## Lord Chango

cuervobrujo dijo:


> El compresor que tenemos en el taller  lo tiene, y de ves en cuando al enchufarlo se traba haciendo el ruido ese de hummmmmmm, como quedara pegado el motor, con ese botón se arregla.



Ese botón es el térmico del motor, cuando lo enchufas estando el botón rojo en posición "ON", el motor intenta arrancar contra la presión que hay en el cilindro, hace una fuerza excesiva, y aumenta el consumo, por eso salta la protección. Hasta que un día no salta y quemas el motor.
La forma correcta es enchufar el compresor con la perilla en "OFF", encenderlo, usarlo las veces que haga falta y que marche y pare solo, cuando no se usa más, se presiona ña perilla a la posición "OFF" para que alivie el cabezal, y se desenchufa.


----------



## el-rey-julien

yo descubrí una argolla que hay que tirar y eso alivia el cabezal,arranca bien entonces
tiene una tapa roja,no la avia visto antes


----------



## pppppo

Esa es la valv de seguridad Lemur, la de descompresion al arranque esta en una tuberia fina que va al presostato. La valv antirretorno esta generalmente antes de la entrada de aire al tanque y sule pegarse.
Poned una foto detallada por favor...si esta por ahi no la vi.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Tirando de la argolla siempre alivia la presión


----------



## el-rey-julien

y bueno tiro de esa y aprieto el boton de arranque y arranca


----------



## pppppo

Saca la valv de retencion y fijate si no esta medio trabada, esta despues del caño que sale del cabezal de compresion, parece un tapon, la de descompresion acciona al prenderlo desde el presostato, una foto please.


----------



## solaris8

lemur debe ser paresida a esta....








> Tirando de la argolla siempre alivia la presión


----------



## SKYFALL

el-rey-julien dijo:


> y bueno tiro de esa y aprieto el boton de arranque y arranca



Claro, pues alivias la presión y los contactos del presostato bajan y hacen contacto, entonces el motor del compresor arranca.


----------



## el-rey-julien

no los contactos del preostato bajan antes 
el compresor hace hummmmm y no arranca , entonces tiro de la argolla y marcha ,
para no estar corriendo a tirar de la argolla, desenchufo el compresor,
cuando me quedo sin aire o es poco lo arranco así.
algunas veces arranca sin necesidad de aliviar la precion .
generalmente con una carga ya me alcanza
pues lo ocupo para tirarle a los tv,pc o lo que tenga que retirar un poco de polvo


----------



## DOSMETROS

Ya te lo dijimos , del cilindro del compresor sale en caño que entra al tanque , *justito antes de entrar al tanque hay una válvula de retención* , y además en el presostato hay una palanquita que accióna una valvulita que hace pst al apagar y libera la presión del cabezal.

. . .  Sinó no arranca . . .


----------



## cuervobrujo

El problema con los atascaderos de valvulas es porque se llena de mugre adentro,que proviene de la carga del cabezal. porque el filtro de entrada de aire esta sucio.
y tambien del tanque que transpira, y se llena de agua y oxido en algunos. por eso abajo del tanque hay una llave para vaciar el agua que se crea adentro por la condensación, hay que purgar el compresor de ves en cuando. 
Yo purgo el mio cada 3 meses sale como 2 litros de agua, con el tanque vació sin aire le abren la llave, hasta que no gotee mas y luego cierran la llave cargan el compresor a media capacidad y vuelven a abrir la llave asi el aire comprimido expulsa todo lo residual que queda.


----------



## el-rey-julien

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Ya te lo dijimos , del cilindro del compresor sale en caño que entra al tanque , *justito antes de entrar al tanque hay una válvula de retención* , y además en el presostato hay una palanquita que accióna una valvulita que hace pst al apagar y libera la presión del cabezal.
> 
> . . .  Sinó no arranca . . .



si se escucha el pstt al momento de acionar el preostato
pero haun asi hay veces que no arranca,ya vino asi de fabrica ,como que esta duro,
por hay con el uso se ablanda,el compresor es nuevo
solo lo encendi a lo sumo 4 horas y no todas juntas





cuervobrujo dijo:


> El problema con los atascaderos de valvulas es porque se llena de mugre adentro,que proviene de la carga del cabezal. porque el filtro de entrada de aire esta sucio.
> y tambien del tanque que transpira, y se llena de agua y oxido en algunos. por eso abajo del tanque hay una llave para vaciar el agua que se crea adentro por la condensación, hay que purgar el compresor de ves en cuando.
> Yo purgo el mio cada 3 meses sale como 2 litros de agua, con el tanque vació sin aire le abren la llave, hasta que no gotee mas y luego cierran la llave cargan el compresor a media capacidad y vuelven a abrir la llave asi el aire comprimido expulsa todo lo residual que queda.



filtro limpio y agua casi nada, solo salio una latita de arvejas casi por la mitad, 
mas bien de la mitad un poquito menos


----------



## cuervobrujo

Ahh .... Poquita agua entonces le sacaste ,yo me olvide de decir que al mio lo usamos mucho como es de 150 lbs y aca en Formosa hace de promedio 30ºC casi siempre ahora, se llena mucho de agua, y el tornillo de purga yo lo saco ....por completo, porque ya me paso que se tapo una ves y al desenroscar-lo por la mitad no salia nada, pero al sacarlo por completo estaba tapado el agujero que tiene dentro.
Le saque foto al otro compresor y el botón es un pulsador, creo que esta en serie con el bobinado, del motor , no pude mirar bien ya que lo desarme sin que nadie se diera cuenta , y esta metido debajo del banco de trabajo del taller, y no es muy cómodo meterse ahi.


----------



## pppppo

Lemur ahi mas arriba Solaris subio lo que es la valv de retencion. sacala y fijate que no se trabe, con el tiempo se deforman, es un simple tapon de goma con un resorte. Tiene que entrar holgada, sin roces. En el mio que es casi igual a todos ( Abac) se trababa, rebaje y lito, no me acuerdo si le saque una vuelta al resorte .

Sacas nomas la tuerca que se ve a la izq.


----------



## el-rey-julien

> Lemur ahi mas arriba Solaris subio lo que es la valv de retencion. sacala y fijate que no se trabe


ese esta bien , cuando el aire se acaba se escucha track y el pst cortito 
en ese momento el motor se conecta y deveria de arrancar,pero no
se queda haciendo hummmmmm ,
entonces yo le libero precion (de aire) y el motor empieza a marchar,primero muy lento y luego si
toma la velocidad correcta ,
no es problema de preostato
pareciera que fuera problema de capasitor de arranque,es como si le faltara fuerza al motor ,solo en el momento de arranque


----------



## Lord Chango

cuervobrujo dijo:


> Le saque foto al otro compresor y el botón es un pulsador, creo que esta  en serie con el bobinado, del motor , no pude mirar bien ya que lo  desarme sin que nadie se diera cuenta , y esta metido debajo del banco  de trabajo del taller, y no es muy cómodo meterse ahi.





Lord Chango dijo:


> Ese botón es el térmico del motor, cuando lo enchufas estando el botón rojo en posición "ON", el motor intenta arrancar contra la presión que hay en el cilindro, hace una fuerza excesiva, y aumenta el consumo, por eso salta la protección. Hasta que un día no salta y quemas el motor.



Si te fijas bien en la foto que subiste, en el botón está escrito "Press to reset" --> "Presione para reiniciar". Cuando se fuerza el motor, ese botón sale para afuera, y hay que presionarlo para que vuelva a funcionar.


----------



## cuervobrujo

Sip tenia mis dudas , si era un fusible como el de la UPS u otro tipo de llave. Bueno, por lo menos no es Made in China, es de Taiwan!! jajaja Gracias Lord Chango, ya me despejaste la duda


----------



## Taty freire

solaris8 dijo:


> cual es el compresor, marca modelo, cuanto mide la linea 110, 117, 120, mas menos...
> lo del capacitor puede que no ocupe si es nuevo, y de fabrica no lo utilizaron, pone alguna foto  del motor


Yo tengo un Lusqtoff 50 lts 2,5 hp, y estuve leyendo lo que ponían porque me pasa algo similar, lo compre, lo probé y cargo un par de veces y ya no cargo mas, llame a la casa de artículos electrónicos que me lo vendió, y me lo cambiaron, hoy probé el nuevo y me pasa lo mismo cargo un par de veces y ya no carga más, ya creo que debe ser otro el problema


----------



## DJ T3

Por lo que dices, aun tienes la garantia. Mejor pide una devolucion del dinero, o pon un poco mas y compra uno de mejor calidad en la misma casa.
Puede que sea un problema de fabrica, y si llegas a intentar reparar, vas a perder la garantia


----------

